# Has anyone used BoltVM?



## cleox (Aug 3, 2015)

I ordered one of their "Lightning 1024" offers probably ten minutes ago. I paid with PayPal but it still says that my VPS is pending. The only other vps I have used is Vultr, which seems to have a much better web interface, so maybe I'm just missing something. I don't see anywhere I can startup my vps or an IP to connect to. Does anyone have any experience with BoltVM?


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 3, 2015)

BoltVM...is that the host run by the youngster who forgot to renew his domain name yesterday and forgot to pay for his IP addresses the other month? No, sorry no experience with  them him, other than knowing that his providing false contact info on this domain ("123 Fake Street" is an address from an eposide of The Simpsons, and the  telephone number is also fake) is a violation of ICANN's terms.



Quote said:


> I paid with PayPal but it still says that my VPS is pending. The only other vps I have used is Vultr, which seems to have a much better web interface


 Vultr is an established company with several employees, software that was written inhouse, and their provisioning is automated. . BoltVM uses off the shelf software and manually sets up their VPS's when the owner can find time in his schedule.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 3, 2015)

Vultr is a real company backed by a larger parent company. I would give them my money in a heartbeat over BoltVM.

BoltVM doesn't seem to really offer anything unique and the only thing that makes it different from all the other hosts on Colocrossing's network would be the very slightly differences in plans and pricing from that host vs all the others.

I'm sure your VPS will be setup soon though, and I am sure it will function, but I've not really any host on that network exceed at anything other than being the cheapest.


----------



## cleox (Aug 3, 2015)

Well shit :/ I was planning on running a Dash masternode on it but now I'm wary of the security. Is there a bigger threat of a security breach or something compared to Vultr?

Still pending too -.-


----------



## MannDude (Aug 3, 2015)

BoltVM doesn't have any history of security breaches as far as I know. Aren't they just running the normal software stack? SolusVM and WHMCS? I'd imagine it's secure enough, literally thousands of hosts use the same.


----------



## drmike (Aug 3, 2015)

Welcome @cleox.

Like @MannDude said BoltVM uses SolusVM.  You will get same counter intuitive experience at any of the many thousands of shops that use the same software.

If you haven't figured it out yet, post a screencap or more info and someone here can help you get your VPS going.  It's pretty simple in Solus (if it installed your VPS fine and no boot time issues).

As far as security goes, BoltVM would be no different than other small shops.  Unsure who is on their support team, but that's always a concern as shops often 'employ' minors who have tendency to root through your files and effects.  Not that BoltVM is a proven to have done this, just common with cheap hosts and lack of professionals.  OpenVZ makes this oh so common as your processes and files are in plain view - unlike a real virtualization (Xen, KVM, etc.) that isolates things and shows normally on baremetal just as activity being made by a container.  OVZ in contrast is a gazillion processes from everyone running on that server right there on baremetal view --- admins see whatever that catches their eye and blamo, poking at your stuff.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 3, 2015)

MannDude said:


> drmike said:
> 
> 
> > Like @MannDude said BoltVM uses SolusVM.


Virtualizor not Solus....he tells client Virtualizor is " extraordinarily buggy" and claims Virtualizor is really slow to answer tickets. Virtualizor then claims he never opened any tickets ...


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 4, 2015)

@kaniini wrote an review: https://vpsboard.com/topic/5081-boltvm-review/


----------



## sleddog (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a Boltvm 1GB Thunder. Been excellent since Day 1 (Feb 9, 2015), except for a minor interruption during the infamous IP swap. It runs a 20-site Piwik install.

Lots of crap gets thrown at boltvm, and no doubt he has made some mistakes. But he delivers a solid OpenVz service IMO.


```
[[email protected]:~] uptime
 13:47:42 up 60 days, 14:18,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
[[email protected]:~] free -m
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:          1024        391        632          0          0        315
-/+ buffers/cache:         75        948
Swap:         1024          0       1023
[[email protected]:~] pstree
init-+-cron
     |-exim4
     |-2*[getty]
     |-kthreadd/107---khelper/107
     |-mysqld_safe-+-logger
     |             `-mysqld---4*[{mysqld}]
     |-nginx---2*[nginx]
     |-php5-fpm---4*[php5-fpm]
     |-rsyslogd---2*[{rsyslogd}]
     |-sshd---sshd---bash---pstree
     |-udevd---2*[udevd]
     |-upstart-socket-
     `-upstart-udev-br
```


----------



## sleddog (Aug 4, 2015)

@drmike: While I appreciate the fact that you "thanked" my post, I don't like the insinuations that you left in your previous post. It leaves the reader with the idea that boltvm might hire young kids who snoop in customers files. You have no evidence of this (as you've said), so why even suggest it? Everything written here is indexed and goes on the record wih Google.

I have no affiliation with boltvm, I hope he succeeds but it doesn't really matter to me.

But your "suggestion" puts him in a untenable position. If he responds it simply draws more attention to your allegations. If he responds strongly, that only makes it worse. And if he doesn't respond, then your insinuations are allowed to stand.

I'm all for exposing corruption and malpractice, but please think twice before casting aspersions on a provider with no supporting evidence.


----------



## drmike (Aug 4, 2015)

sleddog said:


> @drmike: While I appreciate the fact that you "thanked" my post, I don't like the insinuations that you left in your previous post. It leaves the reader with the idea that boltvm might hire young kids who snoop in customers files. You have no evidence of this (as you've said), so why even suggest it? Everything written here is indexed and goes on the record wih Google.



I thanked you for leaving an endorsement with actual use currently as basis for such.  I appreciate such.

As far as my words and readers out there reading and the almighty Google fear ... I thought I was clear.  So I'll go further.  I am not saying BoltVM has kiddies as 'employees'.  No in fact, I think he's probably a sole proprietor.  That means when his aunt was sick customers suffered without any support. When he was tired he overlooked domain matters and let such lapse.  When he was in whatever other situation he fubared IPs.

When he gets hit by a stray Boeing 777 while fetching lunch, his customers will get perma offlined.  This is the ugly story of guys running solo.

Whether or not he personally snoops in containers, I have nothing to indicate either way.  But, you'd be hard pressed to find an OpenVZ shop that isn't in stuff deeper than they should be if they concern themselves with integrity, privacy, idealistic pursuits, etc.  Lack of clarity, policy, etc. all over town about such.  Big hazard in dealing with small and especially new companies is they aren't thinking about this stuff or much else and they haven't been battle tested.

Steven has always been an upstanding guy and kept a decent reputation (so long as we don't go exploring the Finkelf*ck name some attribute to him).  Lately whatever is going in his world needs addressed.  He's rapidly shredding his brand and good name.  Sad to see it.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 4, 2015)

Quote said:


> (so long as we don't go exploring the Finkelf*ck name some attribute to him).


Could someone unpack that?


----------



## drmike (Aug 4, 2015)

```
tar -xzvf Finkelf*ck
```


----------



## Tyler (Aug 4, 2015)

How does one earn... erm... a colorful... name like that?


----------



## drmike (Aug 4, 2015)

To pack it you use zip...  Now unzip does exist also...  applies to unpacking.


----------



## Mid (Aug 6, 2015)

Its been many months since @Steven F has removed "BoltVM" from his signature, now only has DediCube link on it.

@drmike , how do you know that his aunt was sick? Of course you are the omnipresent in the hosting industry, but still how this ...


----------



## Tyler (Aug 6, 2015)

Mid said:


> @drmike , how do you know that his aunt was sick? Of course you are the omnipresent in the hosting industry, but still how this ...



I'm not @drmike, but I believe I can help. This was his excuse in the LET thread (correct me if I am wrong and you saw it elsewhere).

Quoting Mr Finkiel:



Quote said:


> During the time that the invoice came in/was created, I was dealing with my aunt being put on hospice, as well as other familial health problems. I was distracted, so I didn't really notice the invoice or the overdue notice. I'm not making an excuse, just explaining what happened. I take full responsibility for this flub-up, I did ask him to work with me to not screw over our clients. Unfortunately, (and I'm not blaming Crissic), they decided not to and I got the notification from upstream that they had received the LOA revocation. So, I had to scramble and now we're here. Unfortunately, we don't have our own IP space yet. This is because I've been distracted with a mass familial health problems. Like, my aunt can't die in peace, no! Everyone else has to one up her, we're a competitive family. Now, we're being forced onto ColoCrossing's IP space until we get our own space. One block we received is on the SBL, unfortunately it's a /24 which is mostly used, but all of our other IPs are clean.


More info:

http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/54414/boltvm-ip-changes


----------



## cleox (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys. I've had my VPS running for almost four days with no hiccups that I've noticed so far.


----------



## HN-Matt (Aug 8, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Vultr is an established company with several employees, software that was written inhouse, and their provisioning is automated. . BoltVM uses off the shelf software and manually sets up their VPS's when the owner can find time in his schedule.



Yikes, God forbid non-automated provisioning and sales taking a break on the weekend. What's next, a de facto Barracuda shill recommending their top notch RBL? (I've never tried BoltVM and have no opinion of their services).


----------



## FredQc (Aug 8, 2015)

Maybe you'll find this interesting.


----------



## drmike (Aug 8, 2015)

So is BoltVM experiencing tea time / weekend problems with site functioning or did they throw towel in?

I am thinking something technical broken myself.  Can't see him cutting tail like this, but he's been on with the China brand and probably better since many won't comprehend the forum posts that say BUYER BEWARE.  Not that I am saying such, others are in experiences they are having.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 8, 2015)

And why is he no longer WHT liaison? I know it's old news but never figured out why.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 8, 2015)

HN-Matt said:


> DomainBop said:
> 
> 
> > drmike said:
> ...


----------



## drmike (Aug 8, 2015)

So appears he neglected to pay his WHMCS license now... Me oh my.


----------



## IntroVex-Kamran (Aug 12, 2015)

drmike said:


> So appears he neglected to pay his WHMCS license now... Me oh my.



That's another thing to add to the "forgot to renew" list...


----------



## drmike (Aug 12, 2015)

The new line for shituations like this is:

DID ____NAME THAT COMPANY____   BUY HIM?


----------



## RLT (Aug 12, 2015)

Did he own his ips?

Was he hosted at cc?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 13, 2015)

RLT said:


> Did he own his ips?
> 
> Was he hosted at cc?



Yep he basically resold CC servers.  I believe he never owned his IPs and they were all leased from CC.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 13, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> RLT said:
> 
> 
> > Yep he basically resold CC servers.  I believe he never owned his IPs and they were all leased from CC.


He was leasing IPs from Crissic (RIP) and was late to pay.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 13, 2015)

Edit - late to pay is an understatement. My understanding from the thread was weeks, if not months, behind.

Add that to his domain renewals, and we've got a guy who just doesn't like paying bills or lacks the money to pay them, methinks.

Also it's interesting that he has not been present on any of the forums. Even his LEB offer got its order links removed.


----------



## RLT (Aug 14, 2015)

As much as I'm on these forums I still am amazed by the antics of some of these companies


----------

